# Hurt with back area looking dry



## AnaKos (5 mo ago)




----------



## AnaKos (5 mo ago)

How can I help her she’s a wild girl. I would hate to lose her. Can I put something in it to help?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks like she got attacked by a predator, maybe a cat. In that case she will need oral antibiotics as cat saliva is deadly for birds. Can you get hold of an amoxycillin based meds like Betamox or Synulox from a pharmacy? You can cover the wounds with an antibiotic cream like bactroban.


----------



## AnaKos (5 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Looks like she got attacked by a predator, maybe a cat. In that case she will need oral antibiotics as cat saliva is deadly for birds. Can you get hold of an amoxycillin based meds like Betamox or Synulox from a pharmacy? You can cover the wounds with an antibiotic cream like bactroban.


Thank you so so much. She’s been here for 4 years and she’s a sweet girl. Her name is Gingerbaby.


----------



## AnaKos (5 mo ago)

AnaKos said:


> Thank you so so much. She’s been here for 4 years and she’s a sweet girl. Her name is Gingerbaby.


















She has improved so much. 
Thank you Marina B.


----------

